# Keine Angelkarte dabei- Fischereischein einkassieren?!



## 50er-Jäger (28. Juni 2016)

Moin....
 Ich habe da mal eine Frage:

 War am Freitag in NDS am Kanal angeln und wurde kontrolliert, bereits beim Angeln aufbauen, also keine Rute bisher im Wasser nur eine gerade mit Maden bestückt.

 Hatte meine Angelkarte und Fangkarte leider vergessen, Sportfischerpass und Fischereischein aber dabei und dem Kontrolleur bereits ausgehändigt.

 Er meinte dann, ok einpacken und am Montag könnte ich meinen Fischereischein bei der Geschäftsstelle des Vereins abholen|rolleyes

 Ich meinte dann zu ihm bitte was?! Was ist wenn ich morgen in die Heimat zum Angeln will und den Fischereischein benötige?!-Er nein den nehme ich mit....
 Ich habe denn nochmal gesagt was der Blödsinn soll, wenn ich mein Führerschein vergesse nimmt die Polizei ja auch nicht mein Wagen mit und außerdem könnte er ja meine Daten aufnehmen und sollte ich keine Karte haben, was er ja im Verein raus bekommt, kann er die Anzeige ja immer noch schreiben.
 Ende vom Lied ich habe meine Scheine wieder bekommen und habe zusammen gepackt, bin nach Hause die Papiere holen und wieder ab ans Wasser und habe noch einen schönen Angelabend gehabt.

 Was ist denn nun aber richtig, was falsch? Darf er mir einfach so den Fischereischein abnehmen?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Keine Angelkarte dabei- Fischereischein einkassieren?!*

Denke mal nicht das er das darf, schon gar nicht als Privatperson...dafür gibts keine Grundlage. Kontrollieren, Name und Adresse aufschreiben und vom Wasser verweisen ist ja ok, aber gleich behördliche Papiere einziehen wollen naja...


----------



## fishhawk (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Keine Angelkarte dabei- Fischereischein einkassieren?!*

Hallo,

kommt schon mal darauf an, ob es amtlicher Fischereiaufseher war oder ein reiner Vereinskontrolleur.

Wenn er keinen amtlichen Ausweis hatte, sind seine unmittelbaren Rechte sowieso nur auf die vereinseschtlichen Belangen beschränkt. Also Erlaubnisschein einziehen etc. 

Ich weiß nicht genau wie das in NDS genau geregelt ist, aber bei uns dürfen staatlich bestellte Fischereiaufseher ggf. auch z.B. Fanggeräte als Beweismittel sicherstellen oder Setzkescher etc. durchsuchen. Wenn jemand deinen Fischereischein sicherstellen dürfte, dasnn müsste er dir aber auch die Rechtsgrundlage nennen können. Ohne deine Zustimmung müsste ggf. die Polizei hinzugezogen werden, die könnte dann auch z.B. den Kofferraum kontrollieren etc. .

Wird vermutlich ein reiner "Kontrolleur" gewesen sein, der es mit Einschüchterung probiert hat.


----------



## ronram (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Keine Angelkarte dabei- Fischereischein einkassieren?!*

Sich fremdes Eigentum anzueignen ohne die Zustimmung des Eigentümers ist immer mit Vorsicht zu betrachten.
Und dann noch ohne eine schriftliche Bestätigung, dass dein Lappen in seine Hände gewandert ist?

Naja... :-D:-D


----------



## Brasse10 (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Keine Angelkarte dabei- Fischereischein einkassieren?!*

Also Kontrolliert hätte ich dich wohl auch, aber ich hätte mir dein Name usw. Notiert, und dann hätte ich dir eine Woche Zeit gegeben mir die Angelkarte nachzureichen.

Heut zu Tage ist das ja einfach per Mail oder SMS oder wie auch immer.


----------



## ronram (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Keine Angelkarte dabei- Fischereischein einkassieren?!*

Den Fischereischein einzukassieren riecht irgendwie nach...Unterschlagung.
Und wenn du am Sonntag noch hättest woanders angeln wollen? Schon den Erlaubnisschein für den Sonntag gehabt hättest, aber eben keinen Fischereischein, weil der im Vereinsheim liegt...riecht auch...aber mehr nach Nötigung.


----------



## Der_rheinangler (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Keine Angelkarte dabei- Fischereischein einkassieren?!*

hmh zu mir hat mal ein Kontrolleur gesagt:" Keine Angelkarte dabei ist wie keine haben".

Seit dem achte ich da immer besonderst drauf! Früher bin ich da auch eher locker mit umgegangen. Wobei man natürlich an dem Wahrheitsgerhalt der Aussage zweifeln kann.


----------



## Trollwut (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Keine Angelkarte dabei- Fischereischein einkassieren?!*



DerBuhMan schrieb:


> hmh zu mir hat mal ein Kontrolleur gesagt:" Keine Angelkarte dabei ist wie keine haben".
> 
> Seit dem achte ich da immer besonderst drauf! Früher bin ich da auch eher locker mit umgegangen. Wobei man natürlich an dem Wahrheitsgerhalt der Aussage zweifeln kann.



Stimmt natürlich nicht.

Du musst nachweisen können, dass du berechtigt bist dort zu Angeln. In der Regel wird, z.b. wenn du deine Gewässerkarte daheim vergessen hast dein Name und deine Adresse via Perso aufgenommen und du musst das dann binnen ein paar Tagen nachreichen.
Bei Mehrfachvergessen kommt dann meist noch ein Bußgeld von rund 10€ drauf (Hab ich gehört :m ).
In den meisten Fällen kannst du auch weiterangeln, du darfst es ja, kannst es nur gerade nicht nachweisen.

Deinen Lappen einziehen darf kein lumpiger Kontrolleur, sondern die Polizeigewalt.


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Keine Angelkarte dabei- Fischereischein einkassieren?!*



ronram schrieb:


> Den Fischereischein einzukassieren riecht irgendwie nach...*Unterschlagung.
> *Und wenn du am Sonntag noch hättest woanders angeln wollen? Schon den Erlaubnisschein für den Sonntag gehabt hättest, aber eben keinen Fischereischein, weil der im Vereinsheim liegt...riecht auch...aber mehr* nach Nötigung.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Sorry,
> [edit by Admin: Wir haben hier nen anderen Umgangston untereinander].#q


----------



## oberfranke (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Keine Angelkarte dabei- Fischereischein einkassieren?!*

@50er Jäger 
Warst du als Gastangler dort oder Vereinsmitglied?


----------



## schlotterschätt (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Keine Angelkarte dabei- Fischereischein einkassieren?!*

Jaja, der Lui.......
Bevor ick mich hier ebenfalls in Vermutungen steigere, hab ick Dir mal wat rausjesucht.
Hier ist mal 'n Merkblatt für amtlich verpflichtete Fischereiaufseher. Das ist zwar von NRW und nich von den niederen Sachsen aber so sehr werden die sich ja wohl nicht unterscheiden (hehehe, auch 'ne Vermutung :q)
*5.2. Sicherstellung* wäre da für Dich interessant.
http://www.asv-telgte.de/Downloads/Fischereiaufseher%20Merkblatt.pdf
Dazu noch ein Link zu 'nem ähnlichen Fall, der von 'nem angelnden Rechtsverdreher kommentiert wurde.
http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?15342-Fischereischein-und-Gew%E4sserkarte-vergessen
( ick hoffe, ick verstoße jetze *hier* nich gegen irjendwat |rolleyes)

Also wenn der diensthabende Kadi jute Laune hat, kommste wejen 'ner Ordnungswidrigkeit vielleicht mit 5 Stockschlägen davon. Hab Vertrauen, allet wird jut !!!#h


----------



## Frame (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Keine Angelkarte dabei- Fischereischein einkassieren?!*

Aus dem Trööt geht irgendwie nicht hervor dass sich der Herr Kontrolleur zu Anfangs selbst ausgewiesen hat als solcher.?!

Da sollte man schon drauf bestehen bevor man selbst irgendwas vorzeigt und sich alles gut anschauen und ins Gedächnis einprägen, vor allem aber auch obs ein amtlicher oder nur einer vom Verein evtl. ist.
Das gilt eigentlich in jedem Bundesland, oder?
Es sei denn es wäre wirklich WaPo, Polizei oder so. Aber selbst bei denen gelten situationsbedingt noch gewisse Förmlichkeiten.

Hätt meinen Schein auch nicht rausgerückt, mich aber evtl. zum einpacken überreden lassen.


----------



## Gondoschir (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Keine Angelkarte dabei- Fischereischein einkassieren?!*

Wenn ich außerhalb der Gastkartenausgabezeiten angeln will, telefoniere ich vorher mit dem Vereinsvorsitzenden, der mir in der Regel grünes Licht gibt, ohne Gastkarte mit dem angeln zu beginnen. Natürlich muss ich dann später noch los, um mir eine Karte zu beschaffen. Wenn vorher ein Kontrolleur kommt, kann er telefonisch beim Vereinsvorsitzenden nachfragen, ob das alles seine Richtigkeit hat und dieser wird das bestätigen.


----------



## Lajos1 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Keine Angelkarte dabei- Fischereischein einkassieren?!*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Stimmt natürlich nicht.
> 
> Du musst nachweisen können, dass du berechtigt bist dort zu Angeln. In der Regel wird, z.b. wenn du deine Gewässerkarte daheim vergessen hast dein Name und deine Adresse via Perso aufgenommen und du musst das dann binnen ein paar Tagen nachreichen.
> Bei Mehrfachvergessen kommt dann meist noch ein Bußgeld von rund 10€ drauf (Hab ich gehört :m ).
> ...


----------



## Daniel SN (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Keine Angelkarte dabei- Fischereischein einkassieren?!*

Bei solch einem Fall würde ich die Papiere auch nicht einziehen.
 Gibt überhaupt keinen Grund dafür.
 Du würdest zwar den Ansitz abbrechen müssen und mir bzw. dem Verein binnen einer Woche die gültigen Papiere nach reichen müssen aber das war es dann auch.
 Bin da ziemlich human wobei es auch Kollegen gibt die bei einer fehlenden Unterschrift die Angelberechtigung einziehen und mit 20€ belohnen.

 Papiere werden bei mir nur bei extremer Fischwilderei eingezogen sowie das verwendete Material.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Keine Angelkarte dabei- Fischereischein einkassieren?!*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Stimmt natürlich nicht.
> 
> Du musst nachweisen können, dass du berechtigt bist dort zu Angeln. In der Regel wird, z.b. wenn du deine Gewässerkarte daheim vergessen hast dein Name und deine Adresse via Perso aufgenommen und du musst das dann binnen ein paar Tagen nachreichen.
> Bei Mehrfachvergessen kommt dann meist noch ein Bußgeld von rund 10€ drauf (Hab ich gehört :m ).
> ...



Es war ein Kontrolleur vom Verein, was du schreibst mit dem Nachweisen ist bei uns egal, da in der GWO steht, ohne Papiere kein angeln, von daher war das Einpacken für mich auch völlig ok und nachvollziehbar.




oberfranke schrieb:


> @50er Jäger
> Warst du als Gastangler dort oder Vereinsmitglied?




Vereinsmitglied.



schlotterschätt schrieb:


> Jaja, der Lui.......
> Bevor ick mich hier ebenfalls in Vermutungen steigere, hab ick Dir mal wat rausjesucht.
> Hier ist mal 'n Merkblatt für amtlich verpflichtete Fischereiaufseher. Das ist zwar von NRW und nich von den niederen Sachsen aber so sehr werden die sich ja wohl nicht unterscheiden (hehehe, auch 'ne Vermutung :q)
> *5.2. Sicherstellung* wäre da für Dich interessant.
> ...



Moin Schlotti#h Strafe gibs keine bin ja die Papiere dann holen gefahren-lag alles zuhause, aber das er eben anstatt Daten aufzuschreiben meinen Schein einkassieren will ist nicht-und er hatte auch keine Begründung dafür warum.




Frame schrieb:


> Aus dem Trööt geht irgendwie nicht hervor dass sich der Herr Kontrolleur zu Anfangs selbst ausgewiesen hat als solcher.?!
> 
> Da sollte man schon drauf bestehen bevor man selbst irgendwas vorzeigt und sich alles gut anschauen und ins Gedächnis einprägen, vor allem aber auch obs ein amtlicher oder nur einer vom Verein evtl. ist.
> Das gilt eigentlich in jedem Bundesland, oder?
> ...




Jo ausgewiesen hat er sich, kannte den von einer vorherigen Kontrolle schon, ist ein Kontrolleur vom Verein.
Und eingepackt habe ich natürlich, Papiere geholt und weiter geangelt-mit Fischereischein in der Tasche!


 Frage ist, was hätte er gemacht, hätte ich gesagt ich habe gar nix bei, somit hätte er ja nix einkassieren können?!


----------



## 50er-Jäger (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Keine Angelkarte dabei- Fischereischein einkassieren?!*

Habe dem verein jetzt mal geschrieben und um Begründung und Quelle für das Vorgehen gebeten, mal sehen was dabei heraus kommt.|kopfkrat


----------



## Novembermann (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Keine Angelkarte dabei- Fischereischein einkassieren?!*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Frage ist, was hätte er gemacht, hätte ich gesagt ich habe gar nix bei, somit hätte er ja nix einkassieren können?!



Perso verlangen und bei verneinung die Polente zwecks Personalienfeststellung anfordern.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Keine Angelkarte dabei- Fischereischein einkassieren?!*



Novembermann schrieb:


> Perso verlangen und bei verneinung die Polente zwecks Personalienfeststellung anfordern.



Und dann hätte er mir wahrscheinlich versucht den ab zu nehmen was?:q
 Denn Personalien hätte er ja auch ohne meinen Fischereischein einzukassieren aufnehmen können, wollte er ja nicht, da er den Schein mitnehmen wollte.;+


----------



## Taxidermist (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Keine Angelkarte dabei- Fischereischein einkassieren?!*

Den ersten Fehler hast du gemacht, als du ohne Angelberechtigiung am Wasser aufgeschlagen bist, den nächsten der ehrenamtliche Kontro der deinen Schein einziehen wollte. Dieses hast du ja erfolgreich verhindert.
Passt doch, 1:1!
Und jetzt willst du nachtreten und "dein gutes Recht" einfordern, Genugtuung, Rache?
Ich sag es mal so, man kann sich in einem Verein auch mit Nachdruck unbeliebt machen.
Man könnte auch Größe zeigen und es bei diesem beidseitigen Fehlverhalten belassen, anstatt da weiter rumzustänkern!

Natürlich war der Mann übereifrig, dass liegt aber häufig im Naturell solcher Freiwilligen!

Jürgen


----------



## Revilo62 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Keine Angelkarte dabei- Fischereischein einkassieren?!*

@Novembermann   es gibt in Deutschland keine Mitführungspflicht für den Personalausweis, bitte nicht verwechseln mit der Besitzpflicht
Der Fischereischein, als Dokument, beinhaltet alle Angaben zur Identifikation einer Person, Name, Geb.-Datum, Adresse, Passbild und ist behördlich gesiegelt, hat sicher nicht den Status ein PA aber ist zweckgebunden ausreichend.
Die Angelkarte ( ob Gastkarte oder Vereinskarte) gilt daher auch in den allermeisten Fällen nur in Verbindung mit dem FS und nicht mit dem PA. Sicher wird das Mitführen des PA empfohlen, in manchen Bereichen sogar verpflichtend, aber beim Angeln nö, es erspart nur u.U. Zeit und Ärger.

Davon abgesehen, ich halte das Verhalten des FA, unter dem Blickpunkt man kennt sich, für völlig überzogen und grenzwertig.
Und Kollege Schlotti hat hier sehr ausführlich rechtliche Quellen benannt, die deutlich höher als Landesrecht angesiedelt sind, die das Verhalten mehr als fraglich erscheinen lassen. 

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## 50er-Jäger (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Keine Angelkarte dabei- Fischereischein einkassieren?!*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Den *ersten Fehler hast du gemacht,* als du ohne Angelberechtigiung am Wasser aufgeschlagen bist, den nächsten der ehrenamtliche Kontro der deinen Schein einziehen wollte. Dieses hast du ja erfolgreich verhindert.
> Passt doch, 1:1!
> *Und jetzt willst du nachtreten und "dein gutes Recht" einfordern, Genugtuung, Rache?*
> Ich sag es mal so, man kann sich in einem Verein auch mit Nachdruck unbeliebt machen.
> ...



Ähm keine Ahnung wo du deine Unterstellungen heraus liest|kopfkrat#c

 Ich hatte keine Papiere bei-als mir das bei der Kontrolle auffiel, wusste ich einpacken, Schein holen-Alles gut.
 Nachtreten, Genugtuung, Rache?! Warum, weil ich gerne wissen möchte ob es vielleicht doch ok gewesen wäre, wenn er gesagt hätte so Schein ist eingezogen?! Denn weder ich wusste ob er es darf, noch konnte er mir eine Grundlage dafür nennen, deshalb die Frage, was ist nun richtig und möglich seitens des Fischereiaufsehers. Hätte ich den Schein wirklich abgeben müssen oder darf er ihn gar nicht mitnehmen-das alleine möchte ich geklärt haben.

 Und gestänkert habe ich nirgends und werde es in diesem fall auch nicht, denn an den verein ging nur die Frage raus ob die Vorgehensweise ok ist, ansonsten habe ich die Kontrolle gelobt, denn die verlief wie sie verlaufen sollte, nett, fair aber bestimmt von Seiten des FA! So wie es sein soll. Nur war ich mir eben nicht sicher in der Situation und er sich eben auch nicht, sonst hätte er den Schein konsequent mitgenommen und das soll geklärt werden, das wars.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Keine Angelkarte dabei- Fischereischein einkassieren?!*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> @Novembermann es gibt in Deutschland keine Mitführungspflicht für den Personalausweis, bitte nicht verwechseln mit der Besitzpflicht
> Der Fischereischein, als Dokument, beinhaltet alle Angaben zur Identifikation einer Person, Name, Geb.-Datum, Adresse, Passbild und ist behördlich gesiegelt, hat sicher nicht den Status ein PA aber ist zweckgebunden ausreichend.
> Die Angelkarte ( ob Gastkarte oder Vereinskarte) gilt daher auch in den allermeisten Fällen nur in Verbindung mit dem FS und nicht mit dem PA. Sicher wird das Mitführen des PA empfohlen, in manchen Bereichen sogar verpflichtend, aber beim Angeln nö, es erspart nur u.U. Zeit und Ärger.
> 
> ...



 Ich kenne ihn von einer Kontrolle von vor Jahren, seit dem habe ich mich vom Aussehen verändert, so dass ich nicht glaube das man dort von "kennen" sprechen kann, ich habe ihn wieder erkannt das war es. Und wie gesagt überzogen oder nicht soll ja nun geklärt werden, wenns rechtens ist, dann soll er den Schein eben mitnehmen, mein Problem ist dann nur, da ich zwischen NDS und MV pendel und bei Öffnungszeiten der Geschäftsstelle arbeiten muss eben ein Problem habe dort meinen Schein wieder abzuholen, was wenn alles rechtens ist, dann aber eben die "Strafe" fürs Papiere vergessen ist.


----------



## Taxidermist (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Keine Angelkarte dabei- Fischereischein einkassieren?!*

Für mich hat sich das angehört, als ob du an den Verein geschrieben hast um dich über das Fehlverhalten des Kontros zu beschweren.
Das habe ich wohl falsch interpretiert!
Nach dem was du jetzt schreibst, willst du also nur Rechtssicherheit, die du ja eigentlich schon hast?
Na dann, jedem das seine!

Jürgen


----------



## Norbi (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Keine Angelkarte dabei- Fischereischein einkassieren?!*

@50er-Jäger,Fischereiaufseher dürfen Deinen Fischereischein nicht einbehalten,das darf aber die Polizei die den der ausstellenden Behörde zukommen lässt.Durch ein Gerichtsbeschluss kann dann der Fischereischein eingezogen werden,aber da muß man schon kräftig gegen das Fischereirecht verstossen haben.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Keine Angelkarte dabei- Fischereischein einkassieren?!*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Für mich hat sich das angehört, als ob du an den Verein geschrieben hast um dich über das Fehlverhalten des Kontros zu beschweren.
> Das habe ich wohl falsch interpretiert!
> Nach dem was du jetzt schreibst, willst du also nur Rechtssicherheit, *die du ja eigentlich schon hast?*
> Na dann, jedem das seine!
> ...



Habe ich nicht, denn ich war konsequent und der FA in seiner Erklärung nicht überzeugend, so wie er rüber kam und deshalb hat er mir meinen Schein wieder gegeben hatte ich den Eindruck.
 Sollte so was wie Schlotti verlinkt hat auch in NDS gelten bin ich raus und der FA war zu übereifrig, aber das möchte ich eben bestätigt haben um 100Prozent sicher zu sein, nicht das beim nächsten mal aufgrund meines konsequenten Auftretens ich wieder mich dem Entzug des Scheins widersetze und eigentlich es völlig korrekt wäre.


----------



## Sharpo (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Keine Angelkarte dabei- Fischereischein einkassieren?!*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Ich kenne ihn von einer Kontrolle von vor Jahren, seit dem habe ich mich vom Aussehen verändert, so dass ich nicht glaube das man dort von "kennen" sprechen kann, ich habe ihn wieder erkannt das war es. Und wie gesagt überzogen oder nicht soll ja nun geklärt werden, wenns rechtens ist, dann soll er den Schein eben mitnehmen, mein Problem ist dann nur, da ich zwischen NDS und MV pendel und bei Öffnungszeiten der Geschäftsstelle arbeiten muss eben ein Problem habe dort meinen Schein wieder abzuholen, was wenn alles rechtens ist, dann aber eben die "Strafe" fürs Papiere vergessen ist.




Der Kollege meinte eher...
Verein, Vereinskollege..

für so etwas wie Angelpapiere vergessen hackt die Krähe der anderen Krähe eigenlich kein Auge aus. Das gibt ne leichte mündliche Ermahnung, Angelerlaubnis im Vereinshaus vorlegen oder Vereinskontolletti überprüft dies selber.. und das war es dann. 
Petri Heil und guten Weg.


----------



## oberfranke (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Keine Angelkarte dabei- Fischereischein einkassieren?!*

Äh, du warst ohne gültige Papiere/Erlaubnis angeln. Das nennt man Fischwilderei umgs Schwarzangeln.
Ob der Kontrolleur nun deinen Angelschein einbehalten darf ist da völlig zweitrangig und jegliche Diskussion darüber bringt nur ne schlechte Stimmung. 
Der Kontrolleur hat dir keinen weiteren Ärger bereitet und äußerst kulant gehandelt in dem er dich einfach laufen ließ. Er hätte genauso gut die Polizei rufen können. 
Beim nächsten Treffen mit ihm darfst du dich ruhig mal für seine Nachsicht bedanken und dich für deine "Vergeßlichkeit" entschuldigen.


----------



## ronram (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Keine Angelkarte dabei- Fischereischein einkassieren?!*



oberfranke schrieb:


> Äh, du warst ohne gültige Papiere/Erlaubnis angeln. Das nennt man Fischwilderei umgs Schwarzangeln.
> (...)



Nein, so nennt man das nicht. |wavey:


----------



## oberfranke (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Keine Angelkarte dabei- Fischereischein einkassieren?!*



ronram schrieb:


> Nein, so nennt man das nicht. |wavey:



Wie nennt man es dann? 

 Der Kontrolleur trifft einen Angler der zum Zeitpunkt der Kontrolle keine gültige Erlaubnis vorweisen kann. 
 Da muss der Kontrolleur von Schwarzanglerei ausgehen. 
 Was der Angler erzählt kann alles Fischers Fritze  Märchenstunde sein. 
 Wenn er den Angler glaubt ist das äußerst kulant.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Keine Angelkarte dabei- Fischereischein einkassieren?!*

In NDS (darum gehts ja hier) MUSS der Vereinskontrolleur die Polizei rufen, er hat kaum Befugnisse, schon gar nicht darf er nen (vereins/verbands)fremden  Ausweis wie den Fischereischein sicherstellen oder gar beschlagnahmen ohne Polizei.

Wens interessiert, beim AVN finden dazu auch Lehrgänge statt....


----------



## 50er-Jäger (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Keine Angelkarte dabei- Fischereischein einkassieren?!*



oberfranke schrieb:


> Äh, *du warst ohne gültige Papiere/Erlaubnis angeln*. Das nennt man Fischwilderei umgs Schwarzangeln.
> Ob der Kontrolleur nun deinen Angelschein einbehalten darf ist da völlig zweitrangig und jegliche Diskussion darüber bringt nur ne schlechte Stimmung.
> Der Kontrolleur hat dir keinen weiteren Ärger bereitet und äußerst kulant gehandelt in dem er dich einfach laufen ließ. Er hätte genauso gut die Polizei rufen können.
> Beim nächsten Treffen mit ihm darfst du dich ruhig mal für seine Nachsicht bedanken und dich für deine "Vergeßlichkeit" entschuldigen.



Nö....ich habe mein Gerät gerade aufgebaut, noch keine Angel im Wasser, und gültige Papiere waren vorhanden, nur nicht vollzählig.|wavey:

 Was für dich zweitrangig ist, nämlich ob er den einbehält oder nicht steht für mich an Rang ein, denn genau nur um den Punkt geht es hier falls du es mitbekommen hast!?

 Das ich ohne komplette Papiere da war, einpacken musste, diese holen musste um dann erst weiter zu angeln ist alles richtig und steht gar nicht zur Diskussion. 

 Es geht einfach darum, ob der Herr meinen Fischereischein mitnehmen darf und mir somit, da Wochenende war und Montag die Geschäftsstelle geschlossen ist über mehrere Tage das Angeln "verbieten" kann, da ich nirgends mehr einen Schein bekommen hätte zb. in MV.


----------



## ronram (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Keine Angelkarte dabei- Fischereischein einkassieren?!*



oberfranke schrieb:


> Wie nennt man es dann?
> 
> Der Kontrolleur trifft einen Angler der zum Zeitpunkt der Kontrolle keine gültige Erlaubnis vorweisen kann.
> Da muss der Kontrolleur von Schwarzanglerei ausgehen.
> ...


Er war im Besitz der Angelerlaubnis, also kann  es keine Fischwilderei sein.
Was man vor Ort glaubt oder vermutet ist ja wieder eine andere Sache.

Aber ganz davon abgesehen, hatte er keine Angel im Wasser. Es gibt einen sehr interessanten Beschluss vom OLG Frankfurt, wonach das bloße Beködern der Angeln keine Fischwilderei darstellt. 
Selbst wenn er nicht im Besitz der Erlaubnis gewesen wäre, würde ich deshalb nicht von einer Fischwilderei sprechen.


Der Kontrollierende wollte sich eine fremde bewegliche Sache gegen den Willen des Eigentümers (zeitweilig) aneignen ohne dabei fremdes Gewahrsam gebrochen zu haben.
Wie bezeichnet man das wohl? :-D


----------



## oberfranke (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Keine Angelkarte dabei- Fischereischein einkassieren?!*

Dann lese dir mal deine Landesfischereiverordnung durch besonders §63. 
 Der Kontrolleur kann nicht wissen ob du ne Erlaubnis hast oder nicht . Du hast keine dabei, somit muss er von einer Fischwilderei ausgehen. Dabei ist es völlig egal ob die Angel schon im Wasser ist oder nur fangfertig wie beschrieben bereit ist.
 Ach ja zu deinem Anfangsbeitrag- kein Polizist läßt dich einfach weiterfahren wenn du keinen Führerschein vorzeigen kannst. Im Gegensatz zum Kontrolleur am Wasser frägt er einfach über Funk nach und läßt deine Personalien überprüfen. Vorausgesetzt du kannst irgendwas vorlegen was der Polizist als Ausweißersatz anerkennt. Hat er den Verdacht das was nicht stimmt fährst du  mit Sicherheit nicht weiter sondern kommst zur Personalienfeststellung mit zur Wache.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Keine Angelkarte dabei- Fischereischein einkassieren?!*



oberfranke schrieb:


> Dann lese dir mal deine Landesfischereiverordnung durch besonders §63.
> Der Kontrolleur kann nicht wissen ob du ne Erlaubnis hast oder nicht . Du hast keine dabei, somit muss er von einer Fischwilderei ausgehen. Dabei ist es völlig egal ob die Angel schon im Wasser ist oder nur fangfertig wie beschrieben bereit ist.
> Ach ja zu deinem Anfangsbeitrag- kein Polizist läßt dich einfach weiterfahren wenn du keinen Führerschein vorzeigen kannst. Im Gegensatz zum Kontrolleur am Wasser frägt er einfach über Funk nach und läßt deine Personalien überprüfen. Vorausgesetzt du kannst irgendwas vorlegen was der Polizist als Ausweißersatz anerkennt. Hat er den Verdacht das was nicht stimmt fährst du mit Sicherheit nicht weiter sondern kommst zur Personalienfeststellung mit zur Wache.



 Schau einer an, da wird also abgefragt ob ich einen Führerschein habe, super, das kann der Kontrolleur nicht auch machen in dem er einfach meine Daten aufnimmt und dann im Verein nachfragt?!, keine Papiere Anzeige fertig, ob diese nun am freitag oder am Montag nach der Abfrage geschrieben wird sollte dabei egal sein. Wie ja nun schon erläutert alles kein Grund meinen Fischereischein über mehrere Tage mir zu entnehmen und mich somit ein zu schränken oder?
Und ohne Schein betreibe ich angeln ohne gültige Erlaubnis, für Fischwilderei müsste ich schon einen Flossenträger gelandet haben oder?!


----------



## Blechinfettseb (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Keine Angelkarte dabei- Fischereischein einkassieren?!*



oberfranke schrieb:


> Dann lese dir mal deine Landesfischereiverordnung durch besonders §63.
> Der Kontrolleur kann nicht wissen ob du ne Erlaubnis hast oder nicht . Du hast keine dabei, somit muss er von einer Fischwilderei ausgehen. Dabei ist es völlig egal ob die Angel schon im Wasser ist oder nur fangfertig wie beschrieben bereit ist.
> Ach ja zu deinem Anfangsbeitrag- kein Polizist läßt dich einfach weiterfahren wenn du keinen Führerschein vorzeigen kannst. Im Gegensatz zum Kontrolleur am Wasser frägt er einfach über Funk nach und läßt deine Personalien überprüfen. Vorausgesetzt du kannst irgendwas vorlegen was der Polizist als Ausweißersatz anerkennt. Hat er den Verdacht das was nicht stimmt fährst du mit Sicherheit nicht weiter sondern kommst zur Personalienfeststellung mit zur Wache.



 Also das mit dem Führerschein ist mir schon passiert. Führerschein auf dem Kopierer daheim vergessen. Nachts in die Kontrolle geraten. Mich mit Perso ausgewiesen, Alktest und in meinem Beisein wurde an die Zentrale gefunkt ob gegen mich etwas vorliegt (Stichwort: Haftbefehl etc.). Keine Anfrage ob ich einen Führerschein besitze. Nur die Auflage bekommen innerhalb von 24 Stunden meinen Führerschein auf einer Dienststelle vorzuzeigen. Gemacht und fertig war das ganze. 

 Und bitte vergleiche nicht weiter einen Polizisten mit einen Fischereiaufseher und erst recht noch mit einem Vereinsaufseher. Da liegen Welten zwischen den Befugnissen!


----------



## Ulli3D (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Keine Angelkarte dabei- Fischereischein einkassieren?!*

Also bei einer beköderten Angel am Gewässer handelt es sich, wenn man dort nicht zum Fischfag befugt ist, um eine Ordnungswidrigkeit:

Landesfischereigesetz NDS:

§ 62​  	 (1) Ordnungswidrig handelt, wer 		vorsätzlich oder fahrlässig 


 an oder auf Gewässern, in denen er nicht zum Fischfang befugt 		  ist, Fischereigeräte fangfertig mitführt,
...


----------



## 50er-Jäger (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Keine Angelkarte dabei- Fischereischein einkassieren?!*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Also bei einer beköderten Angel am Gewässer handelt es sich, wenn man dort nicht zum Fischfag befugt ist, um eine Ordnungswidrigkeit:
> 
> Landesfischereigesetz NDS:
> 
> ...



Und das macht, 20 Euro?! Aber nicht die Einkassierung des Fischereischeins stiiiimmmts?#6


----------



## dosenelch (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Keine Angelkarte dabei- Fischereischein einkassieren?!*

Zum Einziehen des Fischereischeins ist eine Person ohne hoheitliche Befugnisse, in diesem Fall der Fischereiaufseher/Kontrolleur, in keinem Fall berechtigt. Ebenso wenig zur Identitätsfeststellung. Das Vorzeigen eines  Ausweisdokumentes geschieht dann auf rein freiwilliger Basis. 
Aber war da nicht mal was, dass man fangfertig montiertes Angelgerät ohne entsprechende Erlaubnis am Gewässer nicht mal mitführen darf?

Edit: Frage wurde weiter oben schon beantwortet.


----------



## ronram (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Keine Angelkarte dabei- Fischereischein einkassieren?!*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Und das macht, 20 Euro?! Aber nicht die Einkassierung des Fischereischeins stiiiimmmts?#6


Das kann ein Bußgeld nach sich ziehen.
Weil es eine Ordnungswidrigkeit ist. 

Es ist keine Fischwilderei, auch wenn das manche nicht wahr haben wollen.
Die Fischwilderei ist eine Straftat, die eben beinhaltet, dass fremdes Fischereirecht verletzt wird.

Aber du warst ja zum Fischfang befugt.
Du konntest lediglich deinen Erlaubnisschein nicht vorzeigen. Das ist schlimmstenfalls eine Ordnungswidrigkeit. 
Mehr nicht.

Auch wenn der Kontrollierende im ersten Moment eine Fischwilderei vermutet, ist es keine.

Mehr als sich die Personalien zu notieren und zu verlangen, dass man die rechtswidrige Handlung beendet, ist da nicht. Mehr kann da auch nicht sein. Jedenfalls für den Moment. 
Für mehr fehlt die Rechtsgrundlage.
Den Fischereischein als Pfand einkassieren geht nicht. Wo sind wir denn bitte?
Seit wann nehme ich denn fremde Sachen an mich und will sie nicht zurückgeben? :-D
Hat man doch schon von Mutti beigebracht bekommen, als man im Sandkasten dem anderen Kind das schönere Sandförmchen weggenommen hat...

Und ob ich meine Papiere zur Prüfung aushändigen muss oder es reicht sie vorzuzeigen ist auch ein feiner Unterschied, den man ggf. in Betracht ziehen muss.


----------



## Purist (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Keine Angelkarte dabei- Fischereischein einkassieren?!*



dosenelch schrieb:


> Zum Einziehen des Fischereischeins ist eine Person ohne hoheitliche Befugnisse, in diesem Fall der Fischereiaufseher/Kontrolleur, in keinem Fall berechtigt. Ebenso wenig zur Identitätsfeststellung. Das Vorzeigen eines  Ausweisdokumentes geschieht dann auf rein freiwilliger Basis.



In NDS besteht keine Fischereischeinpflicht, daher dient dort auch der Personalausweis zur Feststellung der Identität. Meist ist die Angelerlaubnis dann direkt daran gebunden. z.B. : Erlaubnisschein + Fischereischein oder Prüfungszeugnis (oder Mitgliedsausweis des Vereins) + Personalausweis.

Klar: Den Perso muss in solchen Fällen freiwillig niemand zücken, dann werden eben evtl. Beamte hinzugezogen, die das dürfen. #h
Trotzdem bleibt da auch wieder die Frage: Warum es den Aufsehern unnötig schwer machen?


----------



## Sneep (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Keine Angelkarte dabei- Fischereischein einkassieren?!*

Hallo,

als amtlich bestellter FA darf ich sehr wohl einen Fischereischein sicherstellen.

Dazu brauche ich aber einen Grund. Ein möglicher Grund wäre, ich habe den Verdacht, dass der FS gefälscht ist. Dann muss der untersucht werden und ich muss verhindern, dass das Beweismittel vernichtet wird.

Hier besteht der Verdacht einer Fischwilderei nach 293 StGB.
Das hat mit dem Fischereischein aber auch gar nichts zu tun. Ich brauche die Adresse des Anglers, die steht auf dem FS, denn muss er mir ja aushändigen.
Dazu brauche ich aber nicht den ganzen Schein mitnehmen. 

Es liegt aber keine Fischwilderei vor, der Erlaubnisschein ist ja vorhanden.

Der FA hätte den Vorfall gemeldet, der Angler wäre zur Prüfung der  Fischereiberechtigung von der UFB vorgeladen worden und dort hätte er seine Dokumente vorlegen können. Dann wäre die Fischwilderei vom Tisch.
Einen Angler ohne Fischereiberechtigung lasse ich aber nicht weiter angeln.

sneeP


----------



## dosenelch (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Keine Angelkarte dabei- Fischereischein einkassieren?!*

Richtig, ein amtlich bestellter FA darf das unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen, beispielsweise bei Gefahr im Verzug. Allerdings ist bei der Durchführung von Amtshandlungen (Beschlagnahmung, Festnahme etc.) ggf. auch zwischen Ordnungswidrigkeit und Straftat zu unterscheiden. Und hierbei kann auch der amtlich bestellte FA schnell mit dem Vorwurf der Amtsanmaßung konfrontiert werden, wenn er aus Unkenntnis oder gar absichtlich seine Amtsbefugnisse überschreitet.
Ob es sich um einen amtlich bestellten FA gehandelt hat, geht aus dem Eingangspost nicht hervor. Und selbst wenn es ein solcher gewesen sein sollte, stünde allenfalls eine Ordnungswidrigkeit im Raum, da der TE ja noch nicht mit dem Angeln begonnen hat, sondern lediglich mit fangfertigem Gerät angetroffen wurde.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Keine Angelkarte dabei- Fischereischein einkassieren?!*

So gestern nun mit einem Verantwortlichen ausm verein telefoniert.

 Der FA darf den Fischereischein nicht mitnehmen, genauso wenig den Sportfischerpass!
 Was er mitnehmen darf bei Verstößen, ist die jeweilige Angelkarte und Fangkarte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Keine Angelkarte dabei- Fischereischein einkassieren?!*

eben.
Danke für Rückmeldung


----------



## fishhawk (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Keine Angelkarte dabei- Fischereischein einkassieren?!*

Hallo,

wundert mich nicht, denn ein Kontrolleur des Vereins kann dir auch nur was wegnehmen, was du vom Verein erhalten hast. 

Das dürfte auch in den Vereinsbestimmungen vermerkt sein.

Wenn er dich natürlich höflich bittet und du ihm den Fischereischein freiwillig ausgehändigt hättest, wäre das dein Problem gewesen.

Also alles richtig gemacht.

Fazit:  Bei Kontrollen sollte man zwar immer höflich und korrekt bleiben, bei Zweifeln aber durchaus nach der Legitimation der Kontrollorgane und nach der Rechtsgrundlage fragen.

Wenn ein Kontrolleur deine Daten aufnimmt, dürftest du ebenfalls seinen Namen und seine Nummer notieren.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Keine Angelkarte dabei- Fischereischein einkassieren?!*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wundert mich nicht, denn ein Kontrolleur des Vereins kann dir auch nur was wegnehmen, was du vom Verein erhalten hast.
> 
> ...



Sobald am Wasser jemand ankommt und nach meinen Papieren fragt gebe ich ihm diese, nach dem er sich als Kontrolleur ausgewiesen hat, damit er sich die ansehen kann, ist auch ein Fehler meinerseits, denn selber in der Hand behalten und zeigen hätte dieses "Problem" nicht verursacht, ist mir aber ehrlich gesagt bissel zu blöd...
 Nun weiß ich das den Schein keiner mitnehmen darf-und noch besser ab jetzt werden die Papiere immer mitgenommen und gut...:m


----------



## fishhawk (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Keine Angelkarte dabei- Fischereischein einkassieren?!*

Hallo,

wenns ein Vereinskontrolleur war, muss er den Fischereischein trotzdem zurückgeben, wenn du widersprichst.

Das hast du vernünftigerweise ja auch getan.

Vielleicht ist das seine Masche und wer nicht widerspricht wäre selber schuld.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Keine Angelkarte dabei- Fischereischein einkassieren?!*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wenns ein Vereinskontrolleur war, muss er den Fischereischein trotzdem zurückgeben, wenn du widersprichst.
> 
> ...



Die er denn nun aber ablegen kann, denn es wird noch mal eindringlich mit ihm gesprochen, von Seiten des Vereins, dass das so nicht geht...


----------



## Nelearts (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Keine Angelkarte dabei- Fischereischein einkassieren?!*

Weiß nicht was es hier zu diskutieren gibt.
Hab ich vergessen, hab ich nicht gesehen, wusste ich nicht....
Alles egal. Entweder man hält sich an die Regeln (genau wie im Strassenverkehr auch..) oder man kassiert Repressalien, Strafen, Punkte oder sonstwas.
Die Auslegung in Deutschland von diesen sogenannten Vorschriften (die manchmal absolut unsinnig sind) hat übrigens dazu geführt, dass in Deutschland nicht mehr angeln gehe. Spar mir mein Vergnügen für den Urlaub im Ausland auf und genieße es dort. 
Schade um die ganzen Beiträge die hier in D noch gezahlt werden, seien es Mitgliegsbeiträge, Fischereiabgaben oder sonstiges.
Achso, bevor jetzt jemand auf die Idee kommt ich wäre ein Schmarotzer oder ähnliches, ich bin im Besitz eines gültigen Fischereischeins für Deutschland und der wird auch jedes mal verlängert. Zahle also jährlich meine Fischereiabgabe. Wieso weiß ich leider auch nicht, alles Schwachsinn.#d


----------



## Jose (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Keine Angelkarte dabei- Fischereischein einkassieren?!*



Nelearts schrieb:


> Weiß nicht was es hier zu diskutieren gibt
> ...
> ich bin im Besitz eines gültigen Fischereischeins für Deutschland und der wird auch jedes mal verlängert. Zahle also jährlich meine Fischereiabgabe. Wieso weiß ich leider auch nicht, alles Schwachsinn.#d



ist es so?

du erhälst dir das hintertürchen, doch im geschmähten D angeln zu gehen. 
nach deiner stolzen ansage sehe ich das allerdings auch als schwachsinn, ist aber ausschließlich deiner.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Keine Angelkarte dabei- Fischereischein einkassieren?!*



Nelearts schrieb:


> *Weiß nicht was es hier zu diskutieren gibt.
> Hab ich vergessen, hab ich nicht gesehen, wusste ich nicht....
> Alles egal. Entweder man hält sich an die Regeln (genau wie im Strassenverkehr auch..) oder man kassiert Repressalien, Strafen, Punkte oder sonstwas.
> *Die Auslegung in Deutschland von diesen sogenannten Vorschriften (die manchmal absolut unsinnig sind) hat übrigens dazu geführt, dass in Deutschland nicht mehr angeln gehe. Spar mir mein Vergnügen für den Urlaub im Ausland auf und genieße es dort.
> ...



Hast du zufällig andere Post gelesen als ich geschrieben habe oder selber hier gelesen habe?
 Hier hat niemand diskutiert, sich niemand nicht an Regeln gehalten usw.|kopfkrat
 Aber Hauptsache erstmal ruff gedonnert#6


----------

